
This spinning windmill on fire is beautiful - Tomte
http://kottke.org/16/08/this-spinning-windmill-on-fire-is-beautiful
======
bruleyii
Looks like the YouTube account was taken down.

------
gwern
Video is dead; why did you submit this?

~~~
Tomte
Works for me.

